# Conformation Show- Chehalis,WA



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I am planning on being there to start showing with Twilight!

WASHINGTON
AMERICAN ESKIMO DOG ASSOCIATION OF OREGON
CHEHALIS (I) CONF JS
Apr 24; S1 Debbi Orwin JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-9 am Show 9:15 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Brace
Apr 24; S2 Al Orwin JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-9 am Show 10:15 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Apr 25; S1 Matthew Proctor JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-8:45 am Show 9 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Brace
Apr 25; S2 Valerie Piltz JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-8:45 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy
DOS $25; JS $10; NLC $8; PE $18 received by April 19, 2010
Southwest Washington Fairgrounds, 2555 N. National Ave 98532 (360) 740-1495; I-5 S take Exit 81 Mellen Street, left under overpass, 6 blocks to right on Pearl St, over the viaduct (Pearl turns into Gold St), South on Gold St (turns into National Ave) Fairgrounds on right. From I-5 N take Exit 79 Chamber Way, right off exit, left onto National Ave (National Ave turns into Kresky Ave), left on Fair St, left on Gold Street, Parking lot on the right. American Eskimo Dog Association of Oregon
Chairperson: Candice Chamberlain (503) 363-3587 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Virginia Voit, 57515 Old Portland Rd, Warren OR 97053 (503) 366-0445 [email protected]


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG how did I miss this thread. That is awesome good luck the boys will keep their paws crossed for her. Don't forget to take pics for us. *throws confetti* yea Twilight


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

english please. i honestly dont get it. lol.
this might be the only closest show i can go to.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

its 76 miles. i want to go.
entries have to be in by today :'(

and what registry is it?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> its 76 miles. i want to go.
> entries have to be in by today :'(


Oh No there's always next time


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah true. i guess idk where to look because i can never find one anywhere around


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You can enter day of show. It's just more money. It's through the UKC. I don't really understand it much but I know you have to be there early to register for the show. It's in Chehalis and there are 2 shows each day for conformation. So there will be 4 shows that weekend.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

so its this april right?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yep it is!


----------

